

PhpDaemon: An event-driven server-side framework - sbarre
http://phpdaemon.net/

======
ysangkok
Does anyone know any use cases? Does it really scale? I always though PHP
wasn't the fastest scripting language around. Does the PHC even speed it up?
How does it compare with Twisted?

